# C&C TW  nicht sichtbar im lan



## Lelwani (8. März 2014)

Hab folgendes problem ich will C&C TW im Lan spielen nur sehen wir uns gegenseitig nicht.

Das merkwürdige wir haben es frisch installiert die erste partie ging ohne probleme haben uns gesehen zusammen gespielt fertig, wollten neue karte starten und ja niemand sieht mehr irgendwas ...

Was is das? Warum sieht man es am anfang und dan auf einmal nicht mehr obwohl weder das spiel noch sonst irgendwas neugestartet wurden.

sind 2 W7 rechner die im gleichen netzwerk hängen.


----------



## Lelwani (9. März 2014)

problem gelöst.


----------



## Robonator (9. März 2014)

Wäre nice wenn du trotzdem die Problemlösung posten könntest, falls später jemand ein ähnliches Problem haben sollte und auf diesen Thread stößt.


----------



## Lelwani (9. März 2014)

Robonator schrieb:


> Wäre nice wenn du trotzdem die Problemlösung posten könntest, falls später jemand ein ähnliches Problem haben sollte und auf diesen Thread stößt.


 
Gerne doch ,

Ich hatte meinen Bluray player per lan kabel mit dem PC verbunden  war der player an hab ich garnix gesehen, war er aus war auf einmal alles zusehen.

Kurz gesagt: 

Pc --- bluray an  ging nix

Pc --- bluray aus  bzw kabel raus alles geht problemlos

Is das lan kabel raus geht es auch wenn der player an is


----------

